# Recommendation for a starter Canon camera system please.



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi all,
I was just talking to a friend that wants to get his teen a camera to get started.
I believe the young man is in his upper teens.

I don't know anything lower than the R5/R6 level camera, I was wanting to recommend Canon, but I dunno anything below that, if there is anymore?

I would want to get them into mirrorless, is this possible at all in the $2k-$3k range with a kit lens?
I'd really like to get them started with FF if at all possible.

Anyway, I've not looked ever the low on the totem pole and not sure what's available from Canon.

Can ya'll give me some recommendations for a first camera in that price range for Canon?

I like canon for FF....if I went for crop, I was thinking of recommending Fuji....I don't know that the Canon M system is something to invest in, worried about the longevity of that line...?

Thoughts please!!

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## SteveC (Mar 29, 2021)

An RP with 24-105 f/4 L is probably within that price range. There's also a few other options buying body plus a non-kit lens that might be cheaper, e.g., the 24-240. You can probably go to B&H or Adorama for window shopping, i.e., just to see what options are.

If you can stand APS-C the M6-II or even the M50 are good starter cameras, but you will also likely want an EF to EF-M adapater. I've heard mixed things about the 15-45 kit lens that is often offered with these cameras.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2021)

SteveC said:


> An RP with 24-105 f/4 L is probably within that price range. There's also a few other options buying body plus a non-kit lens that might be cheaper, e.g., the 24-240. You can probably go to B&H or Adorama for window shopping, i.e., just to see what options are.
> 
> If you can stand APS-C the M6-II or even the M50 are good starter cameras, but you will also likely want an EF to EF-M adapater. I've heard mixed things about the 15-45 kit lens that is often offered with these cameras.


Oh thank you for the info.

I thought they had discontinued the R and RP?

C


----------



## zim (Mar 29, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> I was just talking to a friend that wants to get his teen a camera to get started.
> I believe the young man is in his upper teens.
> 
> ...


2-3k us $ ?

That seems a lot for a starter, not my money though!
Anyway you could always go grey, in uk for example





Canon EOS R6 Mirrorless Digital Camera with 24-105mm f/4-7.1 Lens


£2,319.00 - Free Shipping - 12 Months Warranty - 14 Days Money Back




www.e-infin.com




Would get you pretty close

To me a grey R would be ideal and within budget if you can find one, I don't see discontinued as an issue


----------



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok, I've found this at B&H and with the pay boo store card thing, you can get it tax free.

Canon R with 24-105 f/4 Kit lens

I think this would be good for the kid and family.

My first digital camera was the 5D3 with that same lens in EF format.

Aside from the R having a larger sensor than the RP..are there any other major differences?

So, are these not discontinued?

Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 29, 2021)

No they are still in production, or at least available new everywhere.

Sensors are the same size, just RP is 26mp against 30 on the R, so basically the same output size.
RP older sensor tech - read as less shadow lifting latitude.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Mar 29, 2021)

I suggest the R+RF24-105/4L. It's a very good kit in that price range.


----------



## Czardoom (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, if you want to recommend a camera system that is 3 to 4 times more expensive than any rational person would recommend as a starter set, then so be it. Just my opinion of course, but recommending a PRO level camera for a starter kit is ludicrous.

I would look for an M5, M50 or M50 II, possibly reconditioned, along with the 18-150 lens. Considering that there is a reasonable chance the teen will not end up being interested in photography at all - or might lose interest after a few months - spending more than $700-800 would be almost criminal. I see that the M50 with 2 kit lenses sells for $699 at the Canon refurbished store - although they are out of stock at the moment. 

Unless, of course, your friend is rich and doesn't care if they spoil their son with a totally over-the-top gift. Or wants to waste a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Mar 30, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Well, if you want to recommend a camera system that is 3 to 4 times more expensive than any rational person would recommend as a starter set, then so be it. Just my opinion of course, but recommending a PRO level camera for a starter kit is ludicrous.
> 
> I would look for an M5, M50 or M50 II, possibly reconditioned, along with the 18-150 lens. Considering that there is a reasonable chance the teen will not end up being interested in photography at all - or might lose interest after a few months - spending more than $700-800 would be almost criminal. I see that the M50 with 2 kit lenses sells for $699 at the Canon refurbished store - although they are out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Unless, of course, your friend is rich and doesn't care if they spoil their son with a totally over-the-top gift. Or wants to waste a couple thousand dollars.



He did give a set of criteria that most based their recommendations off of...
From Canon
Mirrorless
Full Frame
2-3k price range
Good Kit Lens (inferred by price)

Hence why I mentioned what I did. I don't believe the R is Pro level... Enthusiast yes, Pro no. If they wanted to save a few more bucks, then the RP is pretty good alternative. However the R paired with the f4L zoom is an awesome kit to start with, and checking all the boxes that were wanted with allowing room to grow (and it won't be obsolete soon). Plus get an EF adapter and the cost of the RF ecosystem becomes less of an issue since you have full access to what EF has to offer.

I would not, in any way, recommend a M-Series at this point with the future of the ecosystem in doubt.

Due to the price suggested, I looked at is as more they were requesting a kit for someone truly interested in growing w/o limitations.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Well, if you want to recommend a camera system that is 3 to 4 times more expensive than any rational person would recommend as a starter set, then so be it. Just my opinion of course, but recommending a PRO level camera for a starter kit is ludicrous.
> 
> I would look for an M5, M50 or M50 II, possibly reconditioned, along with the 18-150 lens. Considering that there is a reasonable chance the teen will not end up being interested in photography at all - or might lose interest after a few months - spending more than $700-800 would be almost criminal. I see that the M50 with 2 kit lenses sells for $699 at the Canon refurbished store - although they are out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Unless, of course, your friend is rich and doesn't care if they spoil their son with a totally over-the-top gift. Or wants to waste a couple thousand dollars.



Although I did answer the question he asked, your point is a good one...that IS a huge budget for a starter. I was wondering if this teenager had a BMW.

That I why I also talked about the M-series.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Well, if you want to recommend a camera system that is 3 to 4 times more expensive than any rational person would recommend as a starter set, then so be it. Just my opinion of course, but recommending a PRO level camera for a starter kit is ludicrous.
> 
> I would look for an M5, M50 or M50 II, possibly reconditioned, along with the 18-150 lens. Considering that there is a reasonable chance the teen will not end up being interested in photography at all - or might lose interest after a few months - spending more than $700-800 would be almost criminal. I see that the M50 with 2 kit lenses sells for $699 at the Canon refurbished store - although they are out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Unless, of course, your friend is rich and doesn't care if they spoil their son with a totally over-the-top gift. Or wants to waste a couple thousand dollars.



First, thank you to all that replied here on this thread, it has been very helpful.

I'm hesitant to recommend the Canon M line as that I don't have a great deal of faith in its future. I want to recommend something that can be built upon.

As for cost.

I'm the type of person that would rather save and save and buy the absolutely best I can get, and hopefully is a bit future proofed.
I'd rather buy something a bit more $$ at the beginning and have it last awhile, rather than buy a bunch of cheap crap multiple times over the years.

And my friend gave me his budget.

Different people have different levels of disposable income. I'm not wealthy by any measure, but for cameras/lenses, etc...I don't think of $2K price range as being expensive. I don't buy them every day mind you, but I save my nickels and dimes...and I often will drop $2500 or so twice a year on nice things.
These days, lenses.

I'm guessing my friend is somewhat the same....they aren't wealthy, but $2K-$3K isn't going to break the bank or dent the annual budget by any perceptible ways.

If they can afford the R packaged with the 24-105mm lens, this would give an excellent start for a LONG time....a base body that won't be obsolete very soon and a good workhorse lens that will work alone for quite awhile for stills and video (I started with the EF 24-105 lens myself).

My first DSLR was the canon 5D3 when it was just released. That was my starter camera. Granted I'm an adult (ok friends debate that)....but I started out as best I could.

So, anyway...it isn't really fair to throw judgements out about what people buy or buy for their kids. There is nothing wrong with buying the top level you can afford and feel comfortable with giving to yourself or your progeny.

I don't consider the Canon R to be a "PRO" level camera body. I think it is likely an entry level FF body. And if you can start with FF, why not?


There are a LOT of people...a LOT of them out there, that consider $3K to be pocket change. I don't begrudge them at all, I'm certainly not one of them.

But I also don't consider $3K to be too much to spend on a quality item/tool/toy that I would use...and I save and budget to drop that much 1-2 times a year, these days almost exclusively on camera gear.
I am debt free....I have the cash in hand before I buy.

There are a LOT of people out there that way too.

Yes, it sucks there are those that $2K is a lot of money. Yes, it sucks that the pandemic has caused a lot of folks to lost their jobs and are in fiscal straights.

But that is no reason to throw jabs at those who have weathered this and still have normal lives....rather than be jealous or look down your nose, why not be happy for folks that are happy and successful, and spend your energies trying to help those that are not rather than waste time and energy being negative against them.

[rant mode off]


----------



## Rocky (Mar 31, 2021)

It all depends on your frame of mind and situation at the time of spending. Amount of currency is just a relative term. Absolute amount can be meaning less. I spend US$350 to buy My Leica M4 with 35/2, 50/2.8 and 90/4 (all brand new) in 1968. $340 seems equals to nothing now. But that is equal to TWO month income at that time. But that is what I want. Does it sounds and crazy and absurb??


----------



## stevelee (Mar 31, 2021)

My starter camera was a Brownie box camera. I must have been about 10 or 11. The film size was 616 I think, anyway large enough that I made gorgeous contact prints myself. I went to 35mm in college and SLR in graduate school. Etc. I got my first zoom lenses about 2008 with a Rebel.

You can learn on anything, and there is something to be said for not being bombarded with everything at once. If the teen wants a real camera, rather than just shooting with a phone, that is unusual these days. If he has outgrown what can be done with a phone and a responsible kid, I see nothing wrong with going all out. But I don't see this purchase as a lifetime commitment. So the fact that the M series will be discontinued some day doesn't seem like a big consideration. By the time he is 25, an R5 will seem quaint. So in that situation I would tend to look at an M-series camera with a collection of lenses and see it as almost disposable, unless he said to me, "But dad, I want to do . . ." and had a use case for something else. "But dad, all my friends have Hasselblads," might not go as far. When he outgrows it, the M could be passed down to younger siblings or nieces or nephews, just as the Brownie came down to me. And then would be the time to buy him the latest, if not greatest (but close enough).


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2021)

Rocky said:


> It all depends on your frame of mind and situation at the time of spending. Amount of currency is just a relative term. Absolute amount can be meaning less. I spend US$350 to buy My Leica M4 with 35/2, 50/2.8 and 90/4 (all brand new) in 1968. $340 seems equals to nothing now. But that is equal to TWO month income at that time. But that is what I want. Does it sounds and crazy and absurb??


And one other thing, and I do NOT know if this is the case with my friend and his son.

But when I was growing up, in a lower middle class family....I was working from the age of 16yrs, all the way through high school and beginning of college.

I worked in an upscale restaurant and worked one weeknight and both Friday and Saturday most every weekend. I didn't get to go to quite as many football games or date as much as others (I managed still).....but I worked hard and there was some sacrifice on my part.

My parents saw this and if there was something big that I wanted, they would occasionally help me out.

I bought my first car this way just as turning a senior in HS. I never had to drive a junker. I worked and saved and saved...and my folks gave me nearly $1K to go with what I had so I bought a 1978 Datsun 280Z. I loved that car. It was low mileage and in great shape.

So, who knows, maybe this kid works and his folks are chipping in to help him out.

Nothing wrong with that.

It taught me the lesson of hard work....of what things cost and what is worth the fruits of my labor to me.

I don't have some things others have. I have some things that others don't have....and I work and save for them and don't go into debt indulging myself, but when I do spend a large chunk of change, I have NO buyers remorse.

Anyway...


----------



## pape2 (Apr 1, 2021)

24-105 f4 L could be heavy for nerdy teens?


----------



## cayenne (Apr 1, 2021)

pape2 said:


> 24-105 f4 L could be heavy for nerdy teens?


 I haven't met the young man, but knowing who his father is, I don't believe he is frail or nerdy. And that lens isn't really what I could consider heavy?

I think the teen in question is around 16-17yrs.

LOL, hell, I'm nerdy, but I also work out, lift weights, etc.....so..


----------



## pape2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes you right . Young mens got good back,if it feels heavy its just good excercise


----------



## Bdbtoys (Apr 2, 2021)

pape2 said:


> 24-105 f4 L could be heavy for nerdy teens?



Nah, that lens is pretty light.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 6, 2021)

My recommendation would be the EOS RP with 24-105 f/4-7.1 IS STM lens and accessory kit:









Canon EOS RP Mirrorless Digital Camera with 24-105mm Lens and Free Accessory Kit


Buy Canon EOS RP Mirrorless Digital Camera with 24-105mm Lens and Free Accessory Kit featuring RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM Lens, Memory Card, Camera Bag. Review Canon RP




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

SteveC said:


> An RP with 24-105 f/4 L ...


Fully second this,



HikeBike said:


> ... EOS RP with 24-105 f/4-7.1 IS STM lens and accessory kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or this if price, weight and size is relevant.

Of course I would recommend to talk to the son directly.
Maybe an ILC system is off topic for him at all.
Maybe he wants something smaller and so on.

But if ILC is his choice then with what happens at Canon right now I'd only see a future in R/RF system.
If smaller is wanted look for Fuji APS-C system.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Fully second this,
> 
> 
> Or this if price, weight and size is relevant.
> ...


I actually did mention if they wanted to go for a crop sensor camera, that they look into the Fuji line for those.

C


----------



## slclick (May 6, 2021)

What is his skill level with photography? I like to keep things simple while mastering the exposure triangle with new shooters. Zooms tend to make their 'focus' stray from the basics. I say try out an RP with an RF 35 or maybe a Fuji X Series and a 28.


----------



## Act444 (May 18, 2021)

HikeBike said:


> My recommendation would be the EOS RP with 24-105 f/4-7.1 IS STM lens and accessory kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this would be a perfect starter kit IMO. If interest grows later on, any leftover $ can be put toward another lens (or perhaps an upgrade to the L version).


----------

